# Good travel containers for bettas?



## hb1547 (Sep 10, 2011)

I need to transport my betta 3 hours to my parents' house, since I'm going to be staying there for the next 3 or 4 weeks (and can't get a fishsitter). I need to find something to put him in for the car ride, but I'm not sure what would be good. Unfortunately, the pet store bowl he came in fell and cracked a month or two ago, so I can't use that.

I'm guessing I need something with a lid. Would a mason jar work okay for a temporary thing, assuming that I keep enough air in there to breathe? Do I need something bigger?


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

That would work, it might actually be too big. As a rule, when transporting fish, the smaller the volume of water, the less the fish can slosh around. Plastic bags work well (like sandwich bags). Just make sure to include a lot of air.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i use those styrofoam drink cups from mc donalds .. the one that they give you when u order the $1 sweet tea .. it's a huge insulated cup so that he'll stay warm and fit in the cup holder =)


----------



## TaraVictor (Nov 5, 2011)

I use sandwich bags to transport my fish, just as they were transported back home from the pet store. But I haven't taken any of my fish on a 3 hour journey before, the longest time I've transported a fish was about an hour, and that was when I bought Victor. 

As long as you hold the bag firmly (or container, either of them should work fine so long as they're clean) they shouldn't feel so stressed out. You could also place it inside a plastic or paper bag to help keep the light out.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

The only problem with say like sandwich bags is that unless they have structure around them, the plastic can fall flat preventing your betta from getting air. I've driven hours with bettas in cups from petco with no issues. Usually if you go into a fish store or chain store like petco they will give you some cups to use if you say you need one or two for water changes. Just be sure to rinse it in VERY VERY hot water before use...who knows where it's been!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I wonder if I could use the styrofoam cup to smuggle..er..transport some of my fish. Problem is, its gonna be a LONG trip from Alaska to NY..in winter..with canadian customs as a possible problem. 

Why yes, Mr customs officer. I did indeed drink 23 cups of coffee from Mcdonald's before arriving here...


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

lol Tiki - Put them all in a styrofoam cooler and add a towel or something so they stay in place and don't get cold ;]

Just curious, why exactly do you live there?


----------

